# Lighting Tip



## DiscoStu (28 Feb 2017)

I posted this is another thread but thought it might be worth sharing. 

I find that sometimes I need some direct light on machines (Bandsaw and Pillar Dill). I use these £10 lights from Ikea:







I find they give a great directional light, clip on to my machines, stay where you bend them to and at £10 they don't break the bank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honest John (28 Feb 2017)

I've had 2 of these, 1 over my grinder and 1 over my 12 inch sander for a couple of years now. Very directional and provide good light for my aging eyes. Next time I'm in ikea (groan), I shall pick up some more. Cheap as chips !


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Mar 2017)

Have a look in Lidl at the moment.


----------



## galleywood (1 Mar 2017)

I use the same clip on Ikea light on my bandsaw and I use the similar Ikea model with the heavy base for use on my bench - both are very good.


----------



## MARK.B. (2 Mar 2017)

Pack of 3 magnetic base lights at Rutlands are £24.95 at the moment .


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Mar 2017)

There are two versions of that IKEA lamp, I think.

I've got one as a bedside lamp (it's the version with a heavy base), and that is 4W, and decently bright. I was keen on the clip on ones, but I think they're lower power output. Can't remember what, but it's worth double-checking if you intend them for a specific task. 

The table lamp version, incidentally, is easily modified to fix onto things - there are two threaded bushes at the bottom of the gooseneck that take M3 screws. My pillar drill takes Edison screw conventional bulbs in a hard-to-get size nowadays (grrr!). i'll probably fit one of these when my stock finally runs out.


----------



## Captain John (13 Apr 2017)

Nice tip. I often forget how good Ikea is for cheap lighting.


----------



## Robbo3 (14 Apr 2017)

240v, 12w daylight LED panel light complete with converter to DC, about £7 on Ebay mounted on an articulated arm made from offcuts. Can be clamped or hung using the french cleat on the back.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (18 Apr 2017)

You can never have enough lighting


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Apr 2017)

You're right about that!


----------



## woodbloke65 (20 Apr 2017)

DiscoStu":2a3sg564 said:


> I posted this is another thread but thought it might be worth sharing.
> 
> I find that sometimes I need some direct light on machines (Bandsaw and Pillar Dill). I use these £10 lights from Ikea:
> 
> ...


I've got about four of those in the 'shop and more in the house...brilliant!  - Rob


----------

